
The Case of Al Franken - stock_toaster
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/07/29/the-case-of-al-franken
======
masonic
Counterpoint:

[https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/07/23/metoo-dead-
fr...](https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2019/07/23/metoo-dead-franken-
fangirl-jane-mayer-the-killer/)

